# chalk lines and 3 tab shingles....



## illinoisguy (Sep 4, 2011)

I know the lines are to make sure you're in check. What is your vertical and horizontal distance between lines....

..I cannot thank you enough.....


----------



## ihuntgsps (Mar 10, 2008)

OK...I'll bite. Most (NOT ALL) 3 tabs shingles are laid on a 5" grid pattern.
Put a verticle line on the roof 8'9" in from the end (there is a multitude of reasons to put it in certain places but not near enough time or communication skills avail. to describe that in detail.) 8'9" will give you 3 full rows of shingles from the line out to the outside of your style D roof edging. You could have an inch or so running past and can trim that off as you move up the roof. 

Run your horizontal lines every 5" (could be 6" on certain brands so check the product specifications). Stagger all rows of shingles and make sure you use enough nails. Nails are much preferred over staples in most places with any wind issues.

Hope this helps.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

On a 'standard' 12"x36", with 5" exposure, this is what I do:

At one end of the roof, I run two vertical lines: 29" and 35" from the edge of the gable edge. This allows a 1" overhang on the gable end for a full shingle, and I cut 6" off 20-30 shingles for the alternating row. (Make SURE you cut the correct end, depending on if you start on the left, or the right). That offsets every other course 6".

On the other end, you simply have to trim to fit your roof.

The horizontal lines, I put 10" apart....that's close enough to keep you from getting off, IMHO.....but you can go 5" if you need to. (Just a lot of lines to pop).....starting from the top of the first course.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

I agree with what Andy said. I would add that if you are right handed start from the left and go right and from the right and go left if you are left handed. Otherwise you will have a sore back when you get done. 

Or before.


----------



## 1948CaseVAI (May 12, 2014)

If you don't own a compressor and nailer, rent them. A nailer will do a much better job of consistently putting the nails in vs. what a human can do with a hammer, and you will save hours and hours of time.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

My roofing nailer has an adjustable measurement for lining up the shingles with the previous row. Makes it very easy to do them the same. Shingle about 1/2 way up the slope then measure from the ridge down to the shingles. If one side is lower then fudge each row a bit so they come out even when you get to the ridge.

A tip. The easiest way to cut 3 tab shingles is to score the back with a speed square and a utility knife and then break them off.


----------



## beenaround (Mar 2, 2015)

didn't know 3 tab was still around. Most shingle today are metric and I for one am glad, makes the exposure 5.5", not 5" and a 39.5" run, not 36".

Doesn't seem like a lot till you put down a thousand of them.

Lot of poor quality shingle out there.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

beenaround said:


> didn't know 3 tab was still around. Most shingle today are metric and I for one am glad, makes the exposure 5.5", not 5" and a 39.5" run, not 36".
> 
> Doesn't seem like a lot till you put down a thousand of them.
> 
> Lot of poor quality shingle out there.


Yes there is. Makes me wonder why singles at all when good quality r panel runs about 50 a square.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

mreynolds said:


> Yes there is. Makes me wonder why singles at all when good quality r panel runs about 50 a square.



Built my current house in 1985, and used a dark brown, 3 tab shingle at that time that I got 22yrs out of, and probably could have gotten a few more (was getting 'iffy' ). 

We looked at metal for replacement, but to me, the only way to go on metal is standing seam with hidden fasteners.....and that gets fairly high in price. 

I've seen WAY too many screws backed out of metal roofs with exposed screws. My guess is the metal expands, in combination with using crappy roof sheathing like 7/16" OSB, and it backs them out. I use metal on all my farm building roofs, and don't have that problem, but I'm screwing into 1 1/4" thick strips, usually hardwood strips. I also have to question how long the rubber gasket on the screw will last. Little water leak on a barn isn't a big deal, but a house ?


Anyway, I liked the look of Elk 50yr architect shingles. Very thick, and look like a shake roof. Given the weight and all of them, I really suspect 50 years is a true figure, and somebody else will be putting the next roof on my house.


----------



## Beest (Nov 7, 2014)

^^^ I've worked with those. INCREDIBLE!!! Great product. There was a house next to a marsh we worked on and on there highest hip roof the shingles were always blowing off. We put elk 50 year on that section and problem solved.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Yeah, they have some real high wind rating.....I'm thinking it was 120mph, but you have to use 5 nails per shingle for it to apply. I have a 7/8" roof sheathing on my house (1 layer of 1/2 CDX and one layer of 3/8"), and we used 1 1/4" nails.


----------



## beenaround (Mar 2, 2015)

most of the shingles round here have gone from 25 year to 30 and now are called lifetime, but I don't think much has changed in them except the price. 

Never used the Elk, but some good comments on them here. Be worth a look.

Metal needs put on right and the product isn't much different in cost than shingles, except the accessories drive the price way up. A good one will last a lifetime and a lifetime roof isn't done cheaply or easily. You get what you put into it. 

Kind of hard to trust metal products these days, quality control has broadened the parameters greatly (what you get could be any mix match of metals and crap) and companies who think having a "Good" name are just about a thing of the past. The company that make the most money, any way they can are the poster boys. The reason is, there were once many companies vying for a customers attention, many were bought up or closed leaving a few left to supply everyone and they know it. Makes my job of keeping the construction experience for my customers much more difficult. Their dreams coming true is supposed to be a happy experience.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

beenaround said:


> most of the shingles round here have gone from 25 year to 30 and now are called lifetime, but I don't think much has changed in them except the price.
> 
> Never used the Elk, but some good comments on them here. Be worth a look.
> 
> ...


Agreed. Not all steel is the same as it used to be. But we are lucky to have a company that makes their own and it is high quality.


----------

